
To Build a Better Ballot:An interactive guide to alternative voting systems 2016 - ElijahLynn
http://ncase.me/ballot/
======
ElijahLynn
Not new but still very relevant to our current situation of voter distrust in
2018. Voting needs to be improved if we want high turnouts.

